
Netflix records all of your Bandersnatch choices, GDPR request reveals - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/13/18223071/netflix-bandersnatch-gdpr-request-choice-data
======
barberousse
Clickbait. Zero controversy in doing so. This article is attempting to invoke
the privacy boogeyman when the data in question is nowhere near putting any of
that at stake.

